# Freshly powder coated wheels best sealant??



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Getting my wheels powder coated this week (they were dropped off yesterday). They are 17 spoke so lots of tight areas to clean meaning a spray sealant is what i'd prefer to use although if I can get good durability I'm happy to apply something else.
After looking on here either C5 or Wolfs Rim Shield are good options but are they both ok for fresh coated wheels?

If you have actually used something on newly painted wheels and got good results let me know, if you are repeating what you've read on here...not so interested but thanks for looking at the thread


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a look here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233426


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The temperatures used during the process eliminate the need for an outgassing process-

Powder Coated Wheel Surfaces

A powder coating process typically involves temperatures ranging from 345 -410.OF (175 to 210.OC) for 30 minutes. Aluminium alloy wheels made of alloy 6061 contain magnesium and silicon to help improve strength and resistance to hot cracking, and would not be expected to suffer a significant decrease in its strength following powder coating that involved temperatures of up to 410.OF degrees for up to 30 minutes. 

Cleaning

•	Allow wheel surface to cool down
•	Hose off as much initial grime as you can. 
•	Rinse up into the wheel well to wash away road kill, mud and other debris. 
•	Use detailing clay and lubrication to remove any embedded contaminants 
•	Use a d-limonene (citrus) based cleaner to remove any road tar or oil(P21S® Total Auto Wash) to wheel surfaces and let soak in, agitate with a long-handled boar's haired brush before rinsing 
•	Remove bake dust with C.Quartz IronX or Sonax Wheel Cleaner
•	Rinse wheel surface and then dry thoroughly
•	And then apply a clear WOWO protectant (Zaino Z-CS Clear Seal)


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I've used Z-CS on new rims in the past and it's great. Very easy to apply. I put three coats on and the brake dust simply rinsed off. It even lasted through a winter.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wolfs rim shield for me, looks after my white wheels nicely


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm looks like leaving them 4-5 weeks is recommended before applying anything. Since they are off the car and I'm using the standards at the moment I could potentially do that. I need to source some decent centre caps anyway which will more than likely take a week or two. 

Cheers for the responses.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Get the wheels stress tested after they have been powder coated, It`s not uncommon for them to fracture for some reason during the process, we have started to find a lot with cracks in on another forum after they have been powder coated, a few wheels have completely disintegrated while being driven.


----------



## Filo83 (Oct 25, 2008)

What about fk1000p to seal them?


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Filo83 said:


> What about fk1000p to seal them?


As they are 17 spoke alloys i'd rather something quick and easy like a spray sealant. Cheers though.


----------

